# How much cash required for surviving 6 months in Sydney/Melbourne



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Expert,

Just trying to save money as much as i can, Professionally i am an Electrical Engineer with 6 years of sound multinational experience.

Still afraid and already preparing for worst and assume to survive with my family in Sydney/Melbourne for first 6 months with out Job. Can anyone give me an idea about how much money will be sufficient to survive normal life with normal activities in SYD/MELbourne area(Normal Accomodation)

I know it's hard to answer but give me an idea please, we are two adult with an infant. Planning to move in this year end.

BR//Iffi


----------



## dnz (Jan 6, 2010)

$500 a week for accomodation
$250 a week for food
$40 a month for electricity
Beer is around $15 for 6 or $8 in a bar so can get quite expensive

Realistically you'll need at least $5k per month to survive.


----------



## sudhesh75 (Jan 2, 2009)

iffi said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> Just trying to save money as much as i can, Professionally i am an Electrical Engineer with 6 years of sound multinational experience.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I was in a similar situation as you when you moved to sydney in Nov 2010. The only difference was that I sent my family to india for a while before calling them in. 

My weekly expenses, Lunch - $6-8 Average + weekly train ticket $37 depending on where you are travelling. I have rented a place where I am paying $400 per week for a two bedroom apartment. I cook for dinner and breakfast. In total my expenses for a month is around $3000, which includes mobile phones, internet and absolutely no socializing. If you have the kid from day one, this may stretch a bit since you might have to buy baby milk food etc. 

Hope this helps.

Cheers
Sudhesh


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

iffi said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> Just trying to save money as much as i can, Professionally i am an Electrical Engineer with 6 years of sound multinational experience.
> 
> ...


It's again depends on how much you can adjust to. You can easily get gud apartments with weekly 250$ to 300$ and can even reduce if you move out to suburbs... If you adjust you can easily live with 200$ a week am just giving an average .. just need 100$ a week if you are cooking at home ... water and electricity 300$ and 600$ respectively on an average for 6 months.. 

if you have 10k $ you can easily spend a simple life for 6 months  .. provide you wont gamble.. fall sick.. or go for parties very night .. 

Note: figures are valid only in Melbourne .. Sydney is more costly..


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

SlimNeo said:


> It's again depends on how much you can adjust to. You can easily get gud apartments with weekly 250$ to 300$ and can even reduce if you move out to suburbs... If you adjust you can easily live with 200$ a week am just giving an average .. just need 100$ a week if you are cooking at home ... water and electricity 300$ and 600$ respectively on an average for 6 months..
> 
> if you have 10k $ you can easily spend a simple life for 6 months  .. provide you wont gamble.. fall sick.. or go for parties very night ..
> 
> Note: figures are valid only in Melbourne .. Sydney is more costly..


Seriously, two adults and one infant can survive on $10k for six months?? :confused2: You joking, right?!! 

armandra!


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

armandra said:


> Seriously, two adults and one infant can survive on $10k for six months?? :confused2: You joking, right?!!
> 
> armandra!


i used the word .. "adjust" .. when you don't have a job in hand .. and two people to take care .. i hope we will think comfort as luxury ... and he was actually asking for surveying 6 months till he get a job....


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

armandra said:


> Seriously, two adults and one infant can survive on $10k for six months?? :confused2: You joking, right?!!
> 
> armandra!


Surely can. If one is willing to compromise. Even housing (unfurnished) in suburbs can get for $150 a week (1bhk) when we are talking about survival with basic needs. All you loose in staying faraway from CBD is the Conveyance cost. That too we are talking about traveling only when needed (attending interviews, Driving License, Registering with Centerlink etc.) and not every day.

I strongly feel 10k would be good enough for six months.


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

iffi said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> Just trying to save money as much as i can, Professionally i am an Electrical Engineer with 6 years of sound multinational experience.
> 
> ...


Rent..... min 1000$/m (One Bedroom Apartment in VIC - Footscary, Sunshine, Altona, Werribee, Newport, Noble Park)

Grocery..... min 600$/m 

Transport.... min 250$/m

Bills.... min 200$/m (always love to live with Air-con)


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

iminaus said:


> Rent..... min 1000$/m (One Bedroom Apartment in VIC - Footscary, Sunshine, Altona, Werribee, Newport, Noble Park)
> 
> Grocery..... min 600$/m
> 
> ...


HI All,

Many thanks for your reply. For sure i will go for simple life, no night clubs, no parties as i have to survive first .

So what i extract from above discussion, if i take AUD 15K in syndey i can survive a simple life for 6 months, preety good than, relief me alot.

Once again thanks and more inputs are more than welcome


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
We’re a family of four living in Sydney – I think dnz’s figures are closest to what is needed for Sydney.
$500 per week for accommodation will get you an apartment, could be much more depending how close you want to be to CBD.
$200 - $250 for food, assuming you cook at home and make picnic lunches if you’re going to be out and about. ALDI is the cheapest supermarket.
Some additional considerations;
1. You’ll need a transport budget i.e. train or bus travel for job interviews, or hiring a car if you have to travel further afield. 
2. Rental bond – you may need around four weeks rent as a bond \ deposit, if your weekly rent is $500 then add $2,000 to your budget.
3. White goods and laundry requirements – rental properties may not have a washing machine or fridge. You may need to hire or think what other costs i.e. visiting a laundry. We hire a washing machine and fridge \ freezer for $66 per month.
4. Healthcare – hopefully you’re eligible for Medicare, if not, it might be sensible to have a contingency for health related costs.
5. Internet access – you’ll probably need this if you’re looking for a job. Costs will depend on whether you have your own laptop or plan to you an Internet Cafe.
6. It sounds like this money will need to last you through to the Australian winter and with an infant you'll need to think about keeping warm - Sydney has a mild climate but properties aren't well insulated we needed to buy an electric radiator during our first six months (about $400).

Good luck with your plans!


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

dnz said:


> $500 a week for accomodation
> $250 a week for food
> $40 a month for electricity
> Beer is around $15 for 6 or $8 in a bar so can get quite expensive
> ...


I'd budget a bit more for electricity - around $100 a month, don't forget there's also travel cost to pay for whether you have a car or use public transport. You should also look into health cover and insurance whilst you're here.


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

shussel said:


> Hi,
> We’re a family of four living in Sydney – I think dnz’s figures are closest to what is needed for Sydney.
> $500 per week for accommodation will get you an apartment, could be much more depending how close you want to be to CBD.
> $200 - $250 for food, assuming you cook at home and make picnic lunches if you’re going to be out and about. ALDI is the cheapest supermarket.
> ...


Many Thanks Shussel


----------

